# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [ASP.NET] [IIS] .aspx -> Page introuvable

## azertyqwerty001

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp mon site en ASP.net 3.5 C# et l'ai install sur Windows Server 2003.

J'ai configur IIS mais j'ai un problme lorsque j'essaie d'accder  une page .aspx.



> La page est introuvable
> Il se peut que la page que vous recherchez ait t supprime, ait chang de nom ou soit momentanment indisponible.
> 
> Essayez les oprations suivantes :
> 
> * Assurez-vous que l'adresse du site Web affiche dans la barre d'adresses de votre navigateur ne contient pas d'erreur.
> * Si vous avez atteint cette page en cliquant sur un lien, contactez l'administrateur du site Web pour lui indiquer que le lien est mal format.
> * Cliquez sur le bouton Prcdent pour essayer un autre lien.
> 
> ...


J'ai essay sur une simple page html (.htm) et je n'ai pas ce problme... (Elle s'affiche correctement)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ???

Merci.

----------


## azertyqwerty001

Trouv !

 ::lahola:: 

IIS -> Extensions du service web -> autoriser toutes les extensions du service web pour une application spcifique (ASP.NET v2.0.50727)

----------


## slideveloppeur2006

> Trouv !
> 
> 
> 
> IIS -> Extensions du service web -> autoriser toutes les extensions du service web pour une application spcifique (ASP.NET v2.0.50727)


Merci !!!  ::ccool:: 

Tu viens de me sauver  ::):  je tournais en rond

----------

